# FF member in Sunday Times today (Dec 14th)



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its a very sad article and shares a common thread with all of us.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/features/article5307161.ece

Sending *Hugs* to Laura,

Tony
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Laura I have just read your story and want to send you   it too is my biggest fear if we to get pregnant it too would end in miscarriage.

Just want to say it wonderful you have told your story so others can realise they are not alone 

Good luck for whatever the future holds for you and your DH xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Laura - I'm really appreciative of you sharing your story aspects of it resonate with so many of FF's folk.
Best wishes
L x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Laura is a fabulously strong woman and such a support on our thread, I'm so glad she has got her story out there and explained the realities of what we have to  go through. Plus a very good plug for the best website in the world  

Good on ya Tinks!!  
Bok xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Laura  
A brave decision to talk publically about such a heartwrenching and personal subject.
Wishing you a happier outcome in 2009 - whatever direction that may be.

Love
Deb


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Laura

I was just flicking through the Style magazine and came across your story. It is so brave and important to put stories of infertility and miscarriage in the public eye. When I saw the FF reference I ran upstairs to show DH.

I wish you the very best for the future,

Hetty xxxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Tinks aka Laura

You know how special you are, to me and the other loonies on our thread. Thanks hun for sharing your story, it was inspirational.  .  I hope and pray that our dreams will come true in 2009. 

Also great plug for FF, without it I would not have made it through all the heartache. 

lots of love 

Cindy.x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Laura  

What a fabulous read hon, a brilliant piece of journalism, so very brave of you!  So many of your feelings, we can all relate to, it was the telling friends and family and their expectations that really rung home for me  .

Was so impressed as well  with your mag choice  , you know if your going to do it you've got to do it with Style   .

Louj


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura, that article had me in tears.  Sending you lots of hugs and all the luck in the world for the future.

Sue


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Wishing you the very best for the future Laura, whatever may happen.  You are incredibly brave to share your story.  Tracy xxx


----------



## Tinks2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello all, only just spotted that this had been posted. Thanks for putting it up Tony. I just wanted to tell the story of someone who hasn't got there yet but hasn't given up hope either (its not really my story it's all of ours). My hope is that others who have gone through failed IVF and fertility treatment won't feel like they are on their own.
xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Laura for sharing your story.  Bit shocked at the rather crass comment made by a reader though!  I'm sure her heart was in the right place but...!

Good luck honey!

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Fantastic article - really does give a good insight xxxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura - a really great article, its so good to see an article that gives across the real story of IVF without the press trying to get some angle across

It makes me so mad the amount of articles such as the one about the woman aged 70.  Just the other day I told a friend at work that I was waiting for IVF and she said straight away 'but your not old enough to have any problem' there's so many people out there that haven't a clue.


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Laura - thank you for sharing your journey.  The article brought me to tears as it was such an open and honest account of how you have felt.  Wishing you all the luck in the world whatever you decide comes next.

Cherriepie  

xxxxxx


----------

